# Scrimshaw Belt Buckle...



## HuntinTom (Dec 19, 2005)

Just finished this one tonight --


----------



## jason308 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice lookin buckle HT! I take it that wasn't your first one???


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2005)

Have mercy Tom, that is a sho-nuff beauty!!


----------



## Woody (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful work Tommy.

How big is that and what is the material?


----------



## CAL (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful work preacher.I would like to purchase one just like it if you should sell.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 19, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Have mercy Tom, that is a sho-nuff beauty!!


You and Delton done put the pressure on me Nick 



> Beautiful work Tommy.  How big is it, and what is the material?


   Thanks Woody - The buckle is about 2 3/4" x 1 3/4"  The material is ivory... 



> Nice lookin buckle HT! I take it that wasn't your first one???


No, Jason, I've been doing scrimshaw on and off for about 25 years or more -- But I've just started doing the "stipple" technique (Thousands of tiny dots that the ink goes in to create the color) which gives a much more true depth and color to the piece...


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 19, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> Beautiful work preacher.I would like to purchase one just like it if you should sell.



Thanks Cal - I might sell some pieces later - Right now I'm just trying to perfect the new technique...  I'd like to branch out into knife handles, pistol grips, turkey calls, antler art and such since my main work is wildlife art (Unlike most scrimshanders who focus mostly on nautical themes)I'd love to have enough inventory one day to actually be able to set up at one of the outdoor shows somewhere and sell some - it would be great to have a live display of the work actually being done, and I would love the opportunity to meet and talk with the many people who browse around during those shows...


----------



## LJay (Dec 19, 2005)

How you do dat?


----------



## CAL (Dec 19, 2005)

I understand Bro.Tom.Your technique looks pretty perfected now to me!That Wood Duck is beautiful in the picture.I know it would be awsome in real life.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 20, 2005)

great work T, keep it up and you may be rich one day...in the pocketbook that is


----------



## jeclif (Dec 20, 2005)

I shore am glad that everyone isn't like me or there wouln't be any pretty things to see.
That ain't pretty thats purty real purty


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks good, Rev. Very pretty. If you ever get tired of preaching  you'll have something to fall back on.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice, Tommy!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 18, 2006)

Thought I'd move some of my scrimshaw threads over this way - Delton - You want to move some your your and Nicodemus' knives over to this forum as well?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Thought I'd move some of my scrimshaw threads over this way - Delton - You want to move some your your and Nicodemus' knives over to this forum as well?


Glad you did Tommy. I somehow missed this thread back in December.

The buckle is absolutely beautiful!  I have a good portion of my Pyrography book dedicated to the stippling method using a burning pen. I incorporated many photo's of an artist here in Georgia who used the stippling on gourds. He was truly awesome.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

Beautiful work HT.


----------

